# Looking for a reputable flashlight modder located in Europe.



## ctrsco (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a reputable flashlight modder located in Europe like Sky Lumen in the US.
I would like to upgrade some lights and change the drivers for some. I unfortunately don't have the patience or knowledge for it.
Hopefully some of you CPF members could help me out with some useful information.

Thanks!


----------

